# CRP-SAFE so what are your thoughts?



## Tahquamenon (Feb 15, 2001)

Since I started this post I have talked to alot of people about the program. Thank you to all of you that have read this and I have talked to. I am now finding the problems with the program. 

First: The rental rates that they promote are very various. Those of you outside of Washtenaw county have some real good rental rates. I was quoted an unofficial rental rate of around $55 per acre.:sad: That $25 less an acre than the farmer is paying and that is still $25 less than the county average. Sorry can't lose money for the program. 

Second: Was told the other day that the process could take several month to get all the paper work done. That means I miss the spring planting season for both Farm crops or grasses. That means a piece of idle ground that will have to be worked even harder in the spring of 2010 to get the ground ready to grow. 

So I will continue on and see what the final result it before I give up. I'll keep you all posted and accept any further info that anybody can provide. 

Kent


----------



## StoneyCreekOutdoorProp (Jun 28, 2005)

Tahquamenon said:


> Since I started this post I have talked to alot of people about the program. Thank you to all of you that have read this and I have talked to. I am now finding the problems with the program.
> 
> First: The rental rates that they promote are very various. Those of you outside of Washtenaw county have some real good rental rates. I was quoted an unofficial rental rate of around $55 per acre.:sad: That $25 less an acre than the farmer is paying and that is still $25 less than the county average. Sorry can't lose money for the program.
> 
> ...


I would be asking again or 10 times on that yearly land rent. Washtenaw is typically one of the highest dollar per acre counties in the state. I would be shocked if it wasn't closer to $100. Maybe your soils are very poor, that is the determining factor.

What I have been told from some higher ups, that if you are approved for the program, but not all paperwork is completed that they would let you get started with the work even without a final contract. As well, if you don't plant to habitat this spring and your paperwork does not get finished in time, you can absolutely still farm it this spring. You have 12 months from when you sign the contract to install the habitat. You have the leverage to say then, okay if my contract is not going to get done until late May early June and it is too late for 2009 planting, then hold off on signing that contract until July, so that you will have May and June of 2010 to get the planting done and still be within the 12 mos.

Confused yet!!


----------



## Tahquamenon (Feb 15, 2001)

Ohh I will be asking again about that rental rate. Our land is good. It has produced yearly 200+ bushel/acre crops since the 50's. The PH is real good and the land has been managed by some great farmers. It is all loamy soil with some mix of clay that is well drained. 


Thanks to for the answer about contact completion length. That answers alot of questions that I had.


----------

